# Updated my website so buyers can write product reviews



## aab1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I updated my website so that buyers can write product reviews and give a 1 to 5 star rating and it will show the average rating for each product. I think the reviews which will cause the website content to get updated with each new review should help with placement in Google search results.

SaltSoaps.com

I have made the same change to one of my other websites which is a far more successful business and already have a review so you can see what it looks like:

CCRRefills.com

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 12, 2014)

I think it's a great idea. These types of ratings/reviews can inspire confidence which leads to more sales.


----------



## Aki_onlineboutiquesource (Sep 17, 2014)

lisamaliga said:


> I think it's a great idea. These types of ratings/reviews can inspire confidence which leads to more sales.



I agree especially with handmade products, seeing what other people think really make the sale. Since you just started taking reviews maybe you can do a sample giveaway on facebook or twitter in exchange for a review. Or offer a discount to existing customers on their next purchase if they review something.


----------

